# battery not charging



## polly2 (Jul 15, 2006)

I have an apple ipad air, I got it in Nov last year (2013) Its been absolutely fine until this morning. I plugged in the charger and it wouldnt charge, it was perfectly ok yesterday so I dont know whats happened, I have tried doing the reset thing where you hold down the home button and the top button till the apple appears, but it didnt change things, Ive tried restoring it to factory settings but with only 1% battery life i could only get so far till it turned itself off, I put the charger in and it gets to around 4% and thats it is there anything I can do or is that it? Ive also tried using another plug socket and its still the same so its not the socket. I dont know if its the charger or the actual ipad, the little lightning sign doesnt show up on the ipad when its plugged in but sometimes it will go up a couple of percent then just stop.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

the ipad chargers are notoriously ill designed for their usage. I can't even tell how many cables I've been through. What I've found to be the best bet is to take the entire shebang to an apple store and let them see the issue. My ex-wife went through a ton of those cords......bad design IMO.

fyi, may want to watch this as well....got some good workarounds.


----------



## polly2 (Jul 15, 2006)

I had an idea it might be that, yes I will have to take it into the store. Thankyou


----------

